# What is normal?



## sasha38 (Apr 24, 2009)

I know everyone is different.What is normal on how much sex couples should have? With 3 kids and full time jobs.Is 3 or 4 times a day normal? I don't think so .Please tell me what you think. Also is being asked to do something sexually wrong? He likes it one way and i hate it and he knows that .But still asks ...


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

Normal is relative, what's normal for some it's the norm for others. It's unusual to have sex that many times a way on a constant basis but not really abnormal...

As far as doing something sexually that you aren't comfortable with, it's wrong if you aren't comfortable doing what is being asked.

A lot of times a healthy sex life has a lot of compromise...

Without other details it's hard to say...

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

In my opinion "normal" is whatever makes the two of you feel that you both have a happy, healthy sex life.

If you are uncomfortable doing something, and he insists...that is an issue that you need to work through together. With no other information...it isn't wrong of him to ask...and it isn't wrong of you to say no.

As preacher said though, without details it's hard to say...


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Need more details about what he is asking before we can say if its "wrong" or not.

Typically, like the others said, a happy sex life is a compromise.


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

The details she provided are a little rough and suffice it to say, what is being asked is beyond the norm by any means.

There are other issues at work here that unfortunately are very bad.

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------

